# Santa Cruz Hit-n-Run x 2



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

...on old san jose road and hwy 1

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/localnews/ci_20564439/cops-and-courts-may-7-2012

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/ci...sed-north-santa-cruz-after?source=most_viewed

RIP to deceased and speedy recovery to the other 2 cyclists.

be careful out there!


----------



## aramis (Apr 19, 2012)

Scary as I sometimes ride Old San Jose Rd but try to avoid it, too many crazy drivers.

The part about the dog staying with the deceased man for 12 hours is one of the few things that can bring me to tears, very sad.


----------



## 29ernb (May 8, 2012)

are the drivers of the cars in jail?


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

29ernb said:


> are the drivers of the cars in jail?


i don't think anyone has been caught yet.




> Scary as I sometimes ride Old San Jose Rd but try to avoid it, too many crazy drivers.
> 
> The part about the dog staying with the deceased man for 12 hours is one of the few things that can bring me to tears, very sad.


Old San Jo can be really busy especially on the weekends. i also try to avoid it.


----------

